# Name that animal !



## Zipp2001 (9 Jan 2022)

I've been riding out in these woods for at least 8 years in the winter. I have never run across animal tracks that looked like these, what animal is it ? 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dokcqXJ9LWw


----------



## Ridgeway (9 Jan 2022)

beaver


----------



## Zipp2001 (10 Jan 2022)

Porcupine


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Jan 2022)

KomOno dragon lizard


----------



## T4tomo (10 Jan 2022)

looks tough going on 28mm slicks


----------



## Ridgeway (10 Jan 2022)

Ridgeway said:


> beaver



i was convinced it was a beaver although in any case I’d of loved to have seen two of either walking side by side down that track


----------



## roadrash (10 Jan 2022)

when looking at the tracks, remember to watch out for the train


----------



## Drago (10 Jan 2022)

Kipper?


----------



## T4tomo (10 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> Kipper?


I don't think the kipper is native to North America....


----------



## Zipp2001 (10 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> Kipper?


 What's a Kipper ?


----------



## Drago (10 Jan 2022)

Zipp2001 said:


> What's a Kipper ?


A type of flightless dog.


----------



## Ridgeway (10 Jan 2022)

Zipp2001 said:


> What's a Kipper ?



it’s a large (wide) gentleman’s tie as worn by Drago in the 60’s


----------



## fossyant (10 Jan 2022)

Murder deathkill brown bear thats got lost ?


----------



## roadrash (10 Jan 2022)

Teenage ninja mutant koala ??


----------



## Profpointy (10 Jan 2022)

How about these chaps we saw on a walk in Wiltshire (of all places) the other day? The were quite funny but tried to peck you as they were obviously on the scrounge, but if you held your arm up as if you were operating Rod Hull's emu they'd back off so I surmised they weren't too smart.

I think they are rheas


----------



## Drago (10 Jan 2022)

Brontosaurus?


----------



## roadrash (11 Jan 2022)

its a DODO, they are not extinct , they was just pretending


----------



## Threevok (11 Jan 2022)

A hedgehog and his flat mate ?


----------

